# If in my shoes... Razr now or Razr later?



## BinaryW01f (Nov 16, 2011)

I know there are several topics like this already but I just can not make up my mind. I've fallen in love with the razr from what I've seen/read and basically I wanted to know what some of you out there would do if in my shoes. I'm due for an upgrade and I can't decide if I should go ahead and get a razr now or wait for god knows how long for the razr maxx. If I knew when the razr maxx would drop out then I would wait, but I know how Verizon/Motorola is about these things and I honestly don't want to wait 3+ months if it comes to that. I've ruled out the Galaxy Nexus, because honestly I'm not a fan of samsung's phones & accessories design & build when compared to Motorola's, though the unlocked boot loader is very tempting. Also in my opinion the lack of a micro sd slot, something so basic, is a big turn off on the Nexus.


----------



## eckdawg5 (Oct 31, 2011)

I'd suggest finding a razr in the local classifieds if you can get it cheap enough...and when the max comes out, upgrade to it.


----------



## -TSON- (Jul 24, 2011)

even better idea - buy razr now, play with it. when maxx is announced, swap it for a nexus on craigslist, then when it's released swap the nexus for a maxx.

(because nobody will swap a razr maxx for a razr)


----------



## Tumbleweed65 (Aug 13, 2011)

It really don't matter if you get the razr now the maxx will drop in 3 months, if you wait and get the maxx, something better will drop the next month.... Lol

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## huntken (Jun 6, 2011)

It should be RAZR never...lulz... From what I see the maxx looks nice, but knowing Moto, the RAZR Maxx 3 is only a couple months away...


----------



## jay-droid65 (Oct 5, 2011)

Make a list of 'Must Haves' for new device. Then, how's the phone feel in hand? Screen? Build quality? Favorite Dev Support? Then decide. What else is there? We can 3 month are tushy's to death. Electronics industry is moving at an incredible pace, enough to drive you crazy if you let it. Go through your checklist, choose, then buy the F'n thing and start having fun with it, whatever it is.


----------



## Andro X (Jun 26, 2011)

If the Rzr is the only phone you would want then I would suggest waiting at least a month to see what happens. I really don't think it's going to take 3 months for them to push it. You can say well something new is always around the corner and why wait but in your case if you don't want anything else then why not get the better version.

Sent from my HTC Vigor


----------



## BinaryW01f (Nov 16, 2011)

I don't want really the latest bad boy on the block, I realize that will never happen. If it is the version the Chinese already got I hope it won't take too long to come out.


----------



## Andro X (Jun 26, 2011)

Yea I would give it a little more time. Because the way motorola is pumping out phones right now I don't think it'll be too long.

Sent from my HTC Vigor


----------



## cvhovey (Jun 11, 2011)

I'm a little bit in same boat except I got my Razr last week. My plan (ha ha ha) is to see if any further info leaks on the Razr Maxx or not before the special holiday extended return period ends (Jan. 15th). If I get enough info on the Maxx by that time that makes it look like a sweeter choice, I'll return my Razr and save the upgrade I used to get it for the Maxx. Still have my "old" Droid X for backup purposes, to ride me out if I need to wait a bit. If not enough info on Maxx by Jan. 15th, I think the Razr is an outstanding device and once we get ICS, all the betterester! Nexus - ICS = we've already seen that.


----------



## Andro X (Jun 26, 2011)

That sounds like a good plan to me









Sent from my HTC Vigor


----------



## Kc1106 (Dec 20, 2011)

cvhovey said:


> I'm a little bit in same boat except I got my Razr last week. My plan (ha ha ha) is to see if any further info leaks on the Razr Maxx or not before the special holiday extended return period ends (Jan. 15th). If I get enough info on the Maxx by that time that makes it look like a sweeter choice, I'll return my Razr and save the upgrade I used to get it for the Maxx. Still have my "old" Droid X for backup purposes, to ride me out if I need to wait a bit. If not enough info on Maxx by Jan. 15th, I think the Razr is an outstanding device and once we get ICS, all the betterester! Nexus - ICS = we've already seen that.


cvhovey, I just moved from a Droid X to a Razr two days ago. I'm curious what you think of your Razr's battery life. I absolutely love the Razr so far...except for that darn batter drain with 4G. I just wanted to hear what you thought since you also moved up from a Droid X (which, at least from my experience, had great battery life, but it was also just 3G).

I'm just wondering if the battery issue is a Razr specific problem or will any 4G phone have the same issues?


----------



## cvhovey (Jun 11, 2011)

Kc1106 said:


> cvhovey, I just moved from a Droid X to a Razr two days ago. I'm curious what you think of your Razr's battery life....


That's kinda hard for me to say since the nearest 4G for me is 3+ hours away, but it will be coming eventually, so I don't currently face the 4G-drain problem. Simply prefer the Razr over a DX because of the better screen quality (wow, DX looks so washed out now), front-facing camera ... and a couple hundred other reasons. So speaking just from a 3G comparison, my Droid X got better battery life. But its really hard to compare since in both cases running a rooted custom ROM, however on my Droid X I could make use some tweaks to fine-tune voltage and clock speed to precision which squeezed every bit of battery life possible. Can't (yet) do that on my Razr.


----------



## BinaryW01f (Nov 16, 2011)

cvhovey said:


> I'm a little bit in same boat except I got my Razr last week. My plan (ha ha ha) is to see if any further info leaks on the Razr Maxx or not before the special holiday extended return period ends (Jan. 15th). If I get enough info on the Maxx by that time that makes it look like a sweeter choice, I'll return my Razr and save the upgrade I used to get it for the Maxx. Still have my "old" Droid X for backup purposes, to ride me out if I need to wait a bit. If not enough info on Maxx by Jan. 15th, I think the Razr is an outstanding device and once we get ICS, all the betterester! Nexus - ICS = we've already seen that.


I too am coming from the X, Honestly this is the first phone to attract me since the X was released.


----------



## -TSON- (Jul 24, 2011)

I came from the X as well c:

The haptic hard keys felt kinda weird at first haha.


----------



## BinaryW01f (Nov 16, 2011)

Would it be too far out there to say this is the "X3" in spirit? I honestly don't see them dropping another X out. To me this really resembles the X more than the razr, the only razr part being ultra thin, they are identical in principal design.


----------

